# Is she a mini?



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

We rescued two does in Aug... the one looks to be a Nigerian dwarf min of sorts. But the other is much smaller..her ears point up and her face isn't as long...you see we have no info because the farmer went to jail for mistreating his animals..could you please take a look at Stormy and tell me if she could be a Pygmy? The brown doe is Busty..we think she might be a Nigerian dwarf but any other ideas would be


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Due to their size and build I'd say they're both pygmies, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With the airplane ears, probably Nigerian/Nubian with who knows what else mixed in. The black one is probably some sort of Nigerian mix. Neither looks like a full anything.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I would say Busty is a kinder! and Stormy is an ND kinder? Google what Kinder goats look like and tell me what you think.
Or take a look at this facebook group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/kinderclassifieds/


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

I looked up kinder..I definitely see want you mean with Busty....they both probably have some Nigerian in them. Stormy looks like Pygmy but is not that small..whatever they are they are great..but we were just curious because I can’t tell if Stormy is full size..I tried to look at her teeth a bunch of times.. I can’t see much


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I got this one It is soooo easy i dont understand why no one has thought of it. They are goats! they are the best goats in the world becouse they are your goats. and you love them. by the way i think that Mini is a wonderful name. :bighug:


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

I thought the small one in this photo is a Nigerian Dwarf....she is about 17 inches tall....am I wrong?


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> I thought the small one in this photo is a Nigerian Dwarf....she is about 17 inches tall....am I wrong?


17" is a very small Nigerian and I do know that that gray pattern is very common in Pygmies. I don't think I have seen it in a purebred Nigerian. She could be a mix, but most likely has some pygmy in her.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I have kinders and to me Busty isn't screaming kinder (love the name by the way). Her face looks a little wide and her ears look a bit too short. It wouldn't surprise me if she is something close though. How tall at the shoulder would you say she is? Here are some pictures of my girls for comparison.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

fivemoremiles said:


> I got this one It is soooo easy i dont understand why no one has thought of it. They are goats! they are the best goats in the world becouse they are your goats. and you love them. by the way i think that Mini is a wonderful name. :bighug:


Best reply in the world.. I love when they jump up on me❤


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> I thought the small one in this photo is a Nigerian Dwarf....she is about 17 inches tall....am I wrong?


No, she's bigger than that, she was about 30 lbs.when we got her..up to .mid thigh. I'm 5'4". Busty comes to my hip. She was about 40 lbs..both have gained..but they were not care for and had no access to hay..that we saw. The many times we wer to the farmover two weeks.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

We named our little girl Snickers. I call her Snicky Snack. She is super tiny and very pregnant. We don't know if she is a Nigerian Dwarf but she is little bitty.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@Denise Troy How tall in inches from the ground to the top of the shoulder are the goats? What do they weigh now? Were the 30 and 40 pounds mentioned above a guess or an actual weight? The website infovets has a detailed list of instructions for calculating weights using a paper type tape measure. The actual weight in scale pounds would be ideal if obtainable.

I have a 24" ND weather that weighs 54 lbs (knee high), a 31" mini Alpine wether that weighs 102 lbs (upper thigh) and had a 26" ND weather that weighed 58 lbs (above knee high). I am fairly certain those goats weigh more than you realize. You are 3" taller than I am.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> We named our little girl Snickers. I call her Snicky Snack. She is super tiny and very pregnant. We don't know if she is a Nigerian Dwarf but she is little bitty.


Welcome to TGS!
How old is she? She does look young. We have a great Kidding Korral that covers just about everything to do with Kidding.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Based on her teeth, she is at least 4 yrs old, we think....but we are very new and have made a bunch of mistakes so far.......so we could be wrong....


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Denise Troy said:


> No, she's bigger than that, she was about 30 lbs.when we got her..up to .mid thigh. I'm 5'4". Busty comes to my hip. She was about 40 lbs..both have gained..but they were not care for and had no access to hay..that we saw. The many times we wer to the farmover two weeks.


Wow, that's surprising they look smaller than that in the photos. I wouldn't think they were that big at all. Photos really are deceiving.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

@NigerianNewbie ..I'll bet you're right for us being of on those weights..because your inches sound more right..tomorrow I'll take out a tape and try to get some measurements..they aren't tame enough to pick up and have Chris stand on a scale and we don't have a livestock scale...and I think Stormy is younger also because she's so skittish so it makes me think she hasn't seen humans much..still can't see teeth.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Search for www.infovets.com "calculating goat weights"
This might help a little with the weights. Keep in mind, it is an estimate and will not be totally accurate.

Stormy may just have a skittish/timid personality, some goats are like that. Age doesn't necessarily dictate how friendly a goat is now or will be when older. Some of the temperament/personality is, passed from the doe; the socialization it received as a kid; the way a goat copes with circumstances; from hormonal balances; how the goat perceives the emotions of the human involved; and from the hierarchy it holds within the herd. Possibly other factors as well.

The vet can age the goats by their teeth.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Search for www.infovets.com "calculating goat weights"
> This might help a little with the weights. Keep in mind, it is an estimate and will not be totally accurate.
> 
> Stormy may just have a skittish/timid personality, some goats are like that. Age doesn't necessarily dictate how friendly a goat is now or will be when older. Some of the temperament/personality is, passed from the doe; the socialization it received as a kid; the way a goat copes with circumstances; from hormonal balances; how the goat perceives the emotions of the human involved; and from the hierarchy it holds within the herd. Possibly other factors as well.
> ...


I checked out infovets but I don't want to join another group..too many hacking experience..found it at TS. Thanks


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Denise Troy said:


> I checked out infovets but I don't want to join another group..too many hacking experience..found it at TS. Thanks


No one has to join infovets in order to read their articles. Glad you found the instructions for how to calculate weight through Tractor Supply. @bisonviewfarm also provided a google link in your thread "Trying to gauge weight" last night.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Bonnie Root is a runt pygmy and strikes me as having similarities, she's a little butter ball though approx 50lbs. But much smaller than Clyde Goat, the Nigi in my avatar.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

I live in a very rural part of Southern Ohio where most serious farmers have beef cattle. Horses are considered a frivolous hobby and goats are at the bottom of the livestock food chain SO.... a lot of folks that have miniature goats don’t know the difference between a Nigerian and a Pygmy. Many of them are mixed due to lack of knowledge and interest. If they’re pet quality goats what difference does it make? I have some that are mostly Nigerian and some that are mostly Pygmy. All of my goats get a lot of attention. Out of 12 goats only one is skittish. She was born in the herd and the only single I had last year. She was born to run, fast as lightening, and she knows it. I don’t think she’s afraid of me because she will eat out of my hand but she lives to chase and run, run, run. (I’ve never seen another goat run like her. She leaps like a rabbit and is amazingly graceful.). I agree with fivemoremiles. They are the best kind of goat because they are your goats. Welcome to the world of much love and laughter. My back lot is a four legged preschool play ground :bighug:


----------

